# my birthday



## fly boy (Sep 22, 2008)

sorry i never told you guy's but my birth day was on the 14th


----------



## HoHun (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Flyboy,

>sorry i never told you guy's but my birth day was on the 14th

Happy birthday retroactively! 

Henning (HoHun)


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah, sorry we missed it, but I got it down now.

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 22, 2008)

Happie Burfday, flyboy!!!!


----------



## seesul (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy B´day fly boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 23, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* FlyBoy...!


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday buddy.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2008)

A very happy birthday. Is it about now you stop counting....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Fly boy...... this is number thirteen ???

Charles


----------



## rochie (Sep 23, 2008)

happy birthday fly boy


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2008)

Also My late but warm-hearted wishes fly boy.A Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy belated bday flyboy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy late Birthday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 23, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday.


----------



## fly boy (Sep 25, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Happy Birthday, Fly boy...... this is number thirteen ???
> 
> Charles



close it my 12th


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2008)

fly boy said:


> close it my 12th



You said you were 12 before...


----------



## Marcel (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, he was 11 this summer, so I gues he's right


----------



## parsifal (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Flyboy...thought you might like a present,...


We all know that Moms love to dress up their kids.
But when Dad is a graphic designer, anything is possible.. 
It all started out with this innocent baby picture... 




















Just TOO FUNNY Not to pass to you all! 
Hope I helped to bring a smile to your face!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Milos Sijacki (Sep 30, 2008)

Happy B-Day friend!!! A bit late, I know, but better ever than never, right?


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 30, 2008)

Mines tommorow lol Happy Birthday


----------

